
French school distributes 24/7 traceable tag - lixtra
https://www.laquadrature.net/fr/new_school
======
lixtra
TLDR:

* students get a tag that pings every second so they can be personally located within the school

* apparently the pinging continues outside school as well and can be used to track students

